
Japan's 'Flying Car' Gets Off Ground, with a Person Aboard - yboris
https://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2020-08-28/japans-flying-car-gets-off-ground-with-a-person-aboard
======
maxharris
EHang, a Chinese company, is way ahead on this. Here's a video of the 216
model flying passengers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_mezyLhvlA&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_mezyLhvlA&feature=youtu.be&t=85)

I know there are American and European companies working on similar things,
but where are the videos of passengers actually flying in them? Why are we
Americans so far behind?

